# Favorite Type Of Sticks



## jsbelljr83 (Sep 6, 2003)

I am new to Arnis, and have several sets of sticks I use.  My first set was a "decorative" set I purchased from I&I Sports, and the surface started to split after about 1 month of use.  They did not have the skins on them, so I would imagien that is the cause.  I also have 2 sets of hickory sticks, one in 28" and one in 18" I use to pratice hitting my Siniwali pole with.  Have any of you used any of the plastic sticks?  I need a stick that is at least 1" in diameter, since my hands are very large.  Thanks for any advice you can offer to this new comer.


----------



## pknox (Sep 6, 2003)

If by plastic you mean the acrylic ones like they sell at AWMA, I am not a big fan of those.  A friend of mine bought a pair, thinking he could practice with them at home, and hoping because of the acrylic they would last longer.  If all you're doing is solo drills, I don't see a problem with them.  They feel about the same as far as weight.  However, we did some paired drills, and when I used them, they seemed like they had a very unnatural "bounceback" vs. a standard rattan stick.  They kind of worried me, as a few times, I really thought they would bounce back and hit me in the face.  It's bad enough when you get hit by your partner's stick - I really don't need to get hit by my own as well. 

To be fair, we didn't partner up with two pairs of acrylics.  Maybe the bounceback doesn't happen when you do that, I'm not sure.


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Sep 6, 2003)

I would rather us natural wood and rattan then anything man made.  Just doesn't seem natural to use them, but I guess to each his own.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 6, 2003)

I love the KIL stuff. Its not too costly has a good weight and feel and holds up well.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I love the KIL stuff. Its not too costly has a good weight and feel and holds up well. *



I've been using their sticks for years, very good quality. I had one pair that one of them split early and they sent me a new pair for free.


----------



## MJS (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jsbelljr83 _
> *I am new to Arnis, and have several sets of sticks I use.  My first set was a "decorative" set I purchased from I&I Sports, and the surface started to split after about 1 month of use.  They did not have the skins on them, so I would imagien that is the cause.  I also have 2 sets of hickory sticks, one in 28" and one in 18" I use to pratice hitting my Siniwali pole with.  Have any of you used any of the plastic sticks?  I need a stick that is at least 1" in diameter, since my hands are very large.  Thanks for any advice you can offer to this new comer.   *



You might try putting some electrical tape on the sticks.  It will make them last alot longer and prevent the splitting.

As for the quality of sticks.  I have a friend that sells some very high quality sticks.  If you are interested, let me know and I'll see if I can hook you up with some.

Mike


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 8, 2003)

I just use regular rattan but I like thicker, heavier canes that will enable me to generate more power with my strikes.

I generally don't "wittic" or "whip" my cane around, or twirl my cane around to strike; I prefer a full power blast where I use my whole body to generate force through my cane rather then just utilizing the velocity of the cane alone for power.

So for me, a heavier cane is more useful then a lighter one.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 8, 2003)

I have been using the white wax wood sticks from Century and they are probably the best I've used so far.


----------



## Tom Caprio (Jun 28, 2004)

My canes are kamagong for solo training and good qulaity labsica/rattan for partner training. I buy mine here in the philippines though.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm working with a pair of sourwood sticks.  Inch and a quarter in diameter and 25 inches in length.  They dent but haven't split yet.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 28, 2004)

Having a nice hardwood for solo practce or even for a combat is no a bad idea.

I do prefer the use of rattan, I saw a hardwood stick splinter and go fying across the matts and dang near hit a person in the face. Being that person, I was not worried about the impact, it was the possible impact to the eyes that had worried me. So, our clubs uses only Rattan for partner training. They may splinter after a while. If you tape before use, they do not puff as bad and do last longer. So, if the cost is an issue tape first with the standard black electrical tape as also mentioned by MJS. 

 :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 29, 2004)

I do the solo stuff at home with my hickory police batons wrapped in hockey tape.  They really rough my hands up, and they're nice and heavy.  That way, when I pick up the rattan, it seems like there's nothing in my hand.  Probably shouldn't do any drilling with the hickory though... a little heavy for that, could break a hand or finger, etc..


----------



## mike dizon (Jun 29, 2004)

Rich,

You are right about hardwood sticks when they break. Often you see people train kamagong against kamagong and this is wrong. Kamagong is very strong but when you use kamagong against kamagong, the impact is great and they break and fly. rattan tends to fray which when seen can be taped.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Feb 22, 2005)

I prefer rattan for training with others and a heavier wood like Kamagong for solo work. 

Just found a new place to get some great sticks fresh from the Phillipines. Check out http://dragonswaytrading.com

They have some great stuff. Kamagong for $24.95 and Bahi for $19.95.


----------



## modarnis (Feb 22, 2005)

Good old rattan is cheapest and best all around.  THere is a link under the Sticky for FMA suppliers to Bamboo and Rattan works.  They have excellent sticks, decent prices and will allow you to select length and diameter.  Electrical tape works well to prevent fraying.  Soaking sticks in boiled linseed oil for 5-7 days helps extend their life too


----------



## GAB (Feb 22, 2005)

modarnis said:
			
		

> Good old rattan is cheapest and best all around. THere is a link under the Sticky for FMA suppliers to Bamboo and Rattan works. They have excellent sticks, decent prices and will allow you to select length and diameter. Electrical tape works well to prevent fraying. Soaking sticks in boiled linseed oil for 5-7 days helps extend their life too


Hi all.

I like rattan. I have some of the white plastic or whatever they are, because one of the masters I practice with like us to use them... 

But I like 1" or so, slow growing ones are the best they have a harder outside then the others...Not the ones that have been peeled they are ok for looks but not banging...

There is a drying process that helps but heck I buy um by the 25 at a time burn one up and use another...when I am down in So Cal I always buy about one hundred feet of various dia. and cut um up and finish them and give them to my Sensei, He sells them and I get private lessons and mucho information...

It helps to be handy and I enjoy working with wood. 

I just turned some ironwood down from 1" stock and tapered it to about 1/2 inch at the tip...Reduces the weight to a rattan stick but it is a hard hitter...

I only use it for protection, keep it in my get kit of special stuff...

Regards, Gary


----------



## JPR (Feb 23, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Having a nice hardwood for solo practce or even for a combat is no a bad idea.
> 
> I do prefer the use of rattan, I saw a hardwood stick splinter and go fying across the matts and dang near hit a person in the face. Being that person, I was not worried about the impact, it was the possible impact to the eyes that had worried me. So, our clubs uses only Rattan for partner training. They may splinter after a while. If you tape before use, they do not puff as bad and do last longer. So, if the cost is an issue tape first with the standard black electrical tape as also mentioned by MJS.
> 
> :asian:


 Why electrical tape?  I have used duct tape on sticks many times but never electrical tape.  Just curious.

 JPR


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 23, 2005)

JPR said:
			
		

> Why electrical tape?  I have used duct tape on sticks many times but never electrical tape.  Just curious.
> 
> JPR




I think the big thing is that it still allows you to "feel" the stick click under the tape. Cloth tape and sometimes duct tape insulates and absorbs the energy a little too much for me.


----------



## K Williams (Feb 23, 2005)

JPR said:
			
		

> Why electrical tape?  I have used duct tape on sticks many times but never electrical tape.  Just curious.
> 
> JPR



I use duct tape(military grade "100 mph" tape) too, and sometimes gaffers tape.


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 23, 2005)

like other people said...Rattan with skin for partner training and heavier rattan or hardwood like kamagong or bahi for solo.  Small diameter or skinless rattan for sparring.  Learn how to properly burn your sticks if you want them to last a little longer.  its a good compromise between your training sticks and fighting sticks...you'll get a little tougher stick but not to the point of tearing your partners sticks apart.

You'll probably get to the point to where you collect so many different  types of sticks in different sizes, weights, lengths, materials you'll start to use them like golf clubs. for example a specialized sand wedge for use in the sand, a putter for short range, a 9 iron for long range. Same thing with sticks.  Of  course you will fight with whatever is in your hand, but different characteristics of the weapon bring out different characteristics in your movement. 

I find it hard to throw away my old sticks, my garage is filled with them!


----------



## Twist (Feb 26, 2005)

For good and cheap sticks you should try www.sinawalitrade.com - I bought Labsika, Bahi and Kamagong and they're great (had some Bahi and Kamagongsticks from other shops and they werent as good as the ones from sinawalitrade). Also you can ask for custom-mades.. - other length or diameter, ... 

 Ps: What's sourwood ? (cant find it on google.. and never heard of it (German))


----------



## HenchmanNoNameTag (Apr 8, 2005)

I've used the sourwood sticks that Mr. Anderson speaks about.  They do not shred like rattan, only dent.  Plus, they produce a distinctive sound when struck.  I've been trying to locate some for myself, but have been unable as of yet.

Perhaps Mr. Anderson can share his supplier? Please? 

- The Henchman


----------



## arnisador (Apr 8, 2005)

Rattan. It works for me!


----------

